# Jamie Oliver



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

No taking the p*ss....but I have been sent by a friend a copy of his latest unreleased book in MS Word Format.

Anyone want a copy? Â :


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Have IMd you my email address old chap!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

yes please!

[email protected]

Ta


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Apparantly its a hoax...

http://www.web-user.co.uk/news/33629.html


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

d'oh :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

well there are some good recipies in there anyway!

I have both his first two books and lots of the recipies in this book I don't recognise.. :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

The things people will do for more publicity : i wonder who started this hoax


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Nick , it all looks good to me. Can't say I recognise them either.....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

My girlfriend got a copy. Didn't know it was a hoax, but I suggested to her that it may be a scam, and all the recipes were actually poisonous.
As for Jamie Oliver, oh, we're not allowed to swear on this forum.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Like the guy a lot since he did that "15" restuarant docu-thing and proved he could swear like TT forum members.

He could have avoided Sainsbury however as he never uses supermarket food in his shows, but it's dough I guess.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

See also

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/hoaxes/nakedchef.asp

Mark


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nick,

Can I have a copy please? I never had any of his books so why not try now?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Nick,
> 
> Can I have a copy please? I never had any of his books so why not try now?


Just don't go smashing any plates now vlastan ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So it's a hoax. So what? Well Oliver is a fraud and none of his recipes are original anyway. Â Does anyone think that he actually puts the recipes together himself? LOL :

He's just a front end marketing face (and a pig face at that) for his publishers to make more money from the Latte Generation.

Good recipes are good recipes. Period.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> So it's a hoax. So what? Â Well Oliver is a fraud and none of his recipes are original anyway. Â Does anyone think that he actually puts the recipes together himself? LOL :
> 
> He's just a front end marketing face (and a pig face at that) for his publishers to make more money from the Latte Generation.
> 
> Good recipes are good recipes. Period.


In my view though, "his" recipes are good. His books contain the sort of food we like to eat at home.

No doubt you disagree!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

So are the recipes in the hoax email recipes from his other books or are they just free to download recipes off of the internet?
W.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> In my view though, "his" recipes are good. Â His books contain the sort of food we like to eat at home.
> 
> No doubt you disagree!


Not at all - we have been eating those types of recipes for many years before "he' appeared - and that's my point.

Did you also not eat grilled fish with fresh herbs before Rick Stein 'discovered' seafood delights? Thats my point.  ;D

PS How was wedding and Scillies?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

gary

your point is a tenuous one, and I feel, built on jealousy of J Oliver's good fortune.

You always require a solid, reasoned argument against one of your diatribes, so listen up:

Mrs Beeton's recipes "existed" in kitchens all over the country before her book on household management was published, Elizabeth David's book introduced recipes unheard of in England, but known for centuries in the Med. Both became well-respected repositories of culinary knowledge for those that needed it. The latter changed the way a generation ate. These are exemplars, but I would argue that Oliver J has written good, functional recipe books that fulfil their purpose well.

Recipes perform two (2) functions:

to introduce cooking (as a set of templates) to those who may not be expert as, ahem, some of our present virtual company

to inspire competent cooks who can devise their own recipes perfectly happily, but seek ideas, combinations and occasionally techniques that may not have occurred to them

I am on occasions irritated by Mr Oliver. Nonetheless, he is making the most of his opportunity for fame and fortune, has a technically and aesthetically good restaurant in 15 which is also a philanthropic venture (who could ask for more?) and appears reasonably genuine (perhaps the cause of his irritating qualities).

What you should acknowledge is that he's a young bloke who has coped well with sudden fame, shown very keen business acumen and introduced cooking to many younger people who respond to his enthusiasm, aimiability and YOUTH. If nothing else, JOli has shown that you don't need to weigh out 175g of something, but can estimate. This appeals to those who find the perceived 'discipline' of cooking difficult to appreciate.

For that - good luck to him, and well done.

You may say "but most people watch celebrity chefs and never cook". Well, that's their loss, and may they enjoy their TV dinners.

(Slightly tangential, but still relevant - he is a scion of the River Cafe, at which I had the most memorable meal I have eaten. Deceptively simple food made from the absolutely finest ingredients (shared with the person I would most have wanted to share it with). Perfect.)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> gary
> 
> your point is a tenuous one, and I feel, built on jealousy of J Oliver's good fortune.
> 
> ...


Not in any way pompous then Vern? "Feelings" can be wrong. Even yours. 

The thing is, he hasn't actually written a thing himself - this is according to a friend connected to JOs publishing house and the overall JO marketing effort - which is impressive.

There's nothing tenuous about not being impressed with plagarism, or in JOs case a full team of researchers, PRs and 'pukka' chefs to support his 'creativity'.

I may be more than a little irrational in just hating the sight and sound of said git and to that I concede to your erudite contentions (just to pick up on mood and tone of your jocular vernacular ).

Jealous? No, I'd rather be me thank you  ;D

PS Many would in fact argue strongly that it was the growth of international travel and increased food transport efficiencies that has lead to our major changes in cooking/eating habits, rather than a bunch of celeb chefs.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

;D

Well, I was enjoying myself anyway.

I like your PS, although I would disagree, as most people are narrow-minded t***s who eat "something they recognise" when on holiday. If you're right, why are there so few Spanish restaurants (or even French, for that matter) in the UK when most people go there on holiday?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ;D
> 
> Well, I was enjoying myself anyway.
> 
> I like your PS, although I would disagree, as most people are narrow-minded t***s who eat "something they recognise" when on holiday. If you're right, why are there so few Spanish restaurants (or even French, for that matter) in the UK when most people go there on holiday?


Depends on where you live really. Round my bit there's several spanish and french restaurants. There was a "traditional english" one down the road. Nobody ever went, and it shut down. 
There's still a chippy though.

The "average" brit doesn't like foreign food. Like they insist on manuel and co speaking english. It's down to education. You'll find the average spaniard won't like foreign food either. And I know for a fact that the same is true for Greeks. I once went out for chinese with a bunch of them and none of them could eat the szechuan pork I had ordered because it was too hot. It was about as hot as a tikka masala. I'd love to have seen them try a vindaloo.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I don't know where you live Vern, but Tapas bars, Greek Tavernas and Italian Trattorias plus French Bistros have all sprung up in Bristol over the last 25 years. Â This is in addition to all the catinas, cafe bars, brasseries, asian eateries and pub grub places.

You can even get Tapas menus in Â number of foodie pubs.

We have never been so spoilt for choice.

If I had to relate a TV chef to each of these phenomena, Â it would be Â a struggle. Â

The Arabs started it all trading slaves for spices;

then mass transportation of food and food storage technology came in;

then international travel expanded the cosmopoiltan taste of N. Europeans (and the Yanks followed as ever);

people have always shared recipes;

then we had food as lifestyle movement for the middle classes (Fanny Craddock, Graham Kerr etc);

now we are inudated with TV celeb chefs giving it to the great unwashed plebians (and seemingly getting the credit for popularising jus, coulis, sun dried tomatoes, and generally dumbed down fusion cooking.

Some price! I wonder if we could swap Aynsley Harriot back for some ginger and a few cardomon pods       

I still enoy a good English roast and proper Fish and Chips amongst all th exotica that we are marketed. ;D


----------

